# 2009 Bord Atlas



## bevjohn

As anyone purchased the above,I was lead to believe that the 2009 edition came with a C D, however the vicarious books website says No. 



Regards.Bevjohn


----------



## bognormike

Bev&john 

Did you mean this to go in Germany touring? Or do they do one for Spain as well :roll:  . Let me know & I'll move it.

When I bought one last year there was a CD in it, but just advertising blurb, not the contents of the book on CD.


----------



## Boff

Hi,

the CD that came with the 2008 Bordatlas did also contain the GPS coordinates from all sites in the book(s). However the publisher has discontinued the CD, you can now download the data from this website:

Bordatlas

It is German, but this is what you have to do: Click on "Navi-Download" on the left-hand menu list. Then select your sat-nav system and the appropriate version. Here "Bordatlas komplett" means the complete list with all sites, and "nur Caravan-Stellplätze" means only these sites which also allow caravans.

If your sat-nav is not mentioned, then under "Textformate" at the bottom end you can find different ASCII text file formats for download

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Boff

bognormike said:


> Or do they do one for Spain as well :roll:  . Let me know & I'll move it.


Since 2008 it comes as two books, one for Germany and one for the rest of Europe. However, while the Germany part is rather comprehensive, the Europe part is definitely not.

I buy it to travel Germany, and consider the Europe book as a bonus.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## bevjohn

Hi bognor Mike,

Yes the post should have been in the Germany touring,I realised afterwards. It sounds like the CD is not that important so I will go ahead and order a copy.Off to Germany 27 March for three weeks got loads of iinformation from these pages so thanks to everyone.



Regards Bevjohn


----------



## Boff

Hi Bevjohn!



bevjohn said:


> It sounds like the CD is not that important so I will go ahead and order a copy.


You can even download the sat-nav data from the website mentioned above if you do not have the book. However, the data only contains the GPS coordinates, the name of the site and a reference to the page in the book.

But anyway, all motorhomers touring Germany should consider the Bordatlas as their "bible". :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## ActiveCampers

Hi
Got mine last week.
2008 has "CD INSIDE" written on the cover; 2009 does not.
All POI's are downloadable from boardatlas.com so not an issue.
HTH


----------



## joedenise

*Bord Atlas*

Recently ordered mine, had an e-mail Monday to say it had been posted - didn't arrive yesterday. Hopefully it'll be there when I get home from work (as long as it fits through the letterbox!). If not, have to pick it up from the Post Office tomorrow after work.

Denise


----------



## Wupert

bognormike said:


> Bev&john
> 
> Did you mean this to go in Germany touring? Or do they do one for Spain as well :roll:  . Let me know & I'll move it.
> 
> When I bought one last year there was a CD in it, but just advertising blurb, not the contents of the book on CD.


I bought mine in Germany last Oct and it came with a CD

But as pointed out byBognor above the CD was not of great use.


----------



## scept1c

Received my 2009 edition today from Vicarious Books. Two books in a sealed package. Deutschland 2009 and Europa 2009.

No CD and nothing on the front of either book to indicate the inclusion of a CD.


----------



## bevjohn

*2009 BORD ATLAS*

I received the Bord Atlas within 4 days, I think its money well spent,7% discount with MCC membership code. I have also followed your advice and have downloaded the stelplatz on to my tom tom which was very easy to do. So we are now ready for our trip in March.Thanks for your help.

Regards Bevjohn


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Code:


Just to put a balanced view, we use "ADAC Stellplatz-Führer" for Germany

Are we the only ones that find the above book a bible for Stellplatz whilst in Germany.


----------



## Boff

HurricaneSmith said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> Just to put a balanced view, we use "ADAC Stellplatz-Führer" for Germany
> 
> Are we the only ones that find the above book a bible for Stellplatz whilst in Germany.


May I guess then that you have not yet tried the Bordatlas? :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## HurricaneSmith

A kind German motorhomer showed me his Bordatlas, and after flicking through it with him I decided to go with ADAC Stellplatz-Fuhrer.

I guess it's a case of each to his own - Only my own seems in the minority.


----------



## Boff

Hi,

admittedly it is some years ago, but I have also tried the ADAC book. My preference for the Bordatlas is based on the following reasons:


The Bordatlas costs the same but is much more comprehensive.
The ADAC lists a lot of detailed information that I simply do not need. While the Bordatlas is restricted to a minimum, to give more room for more sites.
The ADAC seems to have a preference for the more comfortable sites with all kinds of facilities, while I prefer the simple, low-cost sites.
Finally, and most important: The Bordatlas contains a separate list of freely accessible sanitary stations for motorhomes, the ADAC does not.

But, of course, it is a matter of personal choice, after all.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## peejay

There is one downside to the Bordatlas...

It eats into your payload :lol: 

Pete


----------



## mandyandandy

Mines on its way, got message from vicarous yesterday. 

Have book marked this and the web site so maybe back with more questions as I am sure it won't be as easy as you lot always say  

Thanks for the link
Mandy


----------



## 95853

Thank you Gerhard (and others) for the link to the Bordatlas website. I have now also downloaded the POI's for the Stellplatzes.


----------



## ActiveCampers

There is my autoroute POI attached in download section here (and on my site) which includes boardatlas 2009 + more which may be useful

Autoroute 2007 only


----------



## 95853

Thank you Gerhard (and others) for the link to the Bordatlas website. I have now also downloaded the POI's for the Stellplatzes.


----------

